# View WiFi devices connected in modem/router



## shijilt (Oct 9, 2015)

I am using Tp-Link 8968 WiFi modem + router , how can I see which WiFi devices are active at the moment.
DHCP list shows all connected devices including offline.
I want to see only online list ....


----------



## Vyom93 (Oct 10, 2015)

I USE THIS MOBILE APP FING IT'S GOOD 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.overlook.android.fing&hl=en


----------



## ratul (Oct 11, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I am using Tp-Link 8968 WiFi modem + router , how can I see which WiFi devices are active at the moment.
> DHCP list shows all connected devices including offline.
> I want to see only online list ....



look under Wireless > Station Info:
*i.imgur.com/3QDbE69.png


----------

